# Strawberry



## ntefi

Hello to everyone,

Can you please tell me how is the word Strawberry in Hebrew?
I found this:
*תות שדה*

Is it correct? And is the word order correct as well? Are there capital/small letters?
Thank you very much!


----------



## origumi

Your translation is correct.
No capitals in Hebrew.


----------



## ntefi

Thank you very very much. One more thing please! If I have a word table, where should I place the Hebrew word? (Position A or B)


English

Hebrew  (A)
Hebrew (B)
Strawberry
הדש תות

                         הדש תות


----------



## ntefi

I am sorry but you can't see the difference on the above table. I mean should the word be a bit more to the left or is it OK as it is?


----------



## origumi

Hebrew is written right-to-left, so right-justifying makes sense. But in a mixed English-Hebrew table just do whatever seems better to you.

Notice that in post #3 you wrote a mirror image of the words, while in #1 they appear correctly.


----------



## ntefi

That's exactly what I wanted to ask (about the mirror image). I don't know why, but Word keeps doing this. I'll correct it immediately! Thank you very much! You're a life-saver!


----------



## airelibre

That's correct, it's literally "strawberry/mulberry of field" (field strawberry). You can also simply say תות on it's own, that's still fine. The order is correct, but it also exists the other way round like in this photo:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?um=...14.img.HVlm8gdqQaQ#biv=i|65;d|ygDUvO2WspZAvM:

(Maybe this is a mistake? The writing on the side is the correct order)

There are no upper and lower case letters in Hebrew but there are some letters that look different at the end of a word. None of them appear in תות שדה.


----------



## Egmont

Yes, this is the right word (or two-word phrase).

The word order is correct, keeping in mind that Hebrew is read from right to left, so the first word is on the right. It is pronounced "toot sa-DEH."

Hebrew does not have upper/lower case letters.


----------



## ntefi

Thank you for your replies! They are really valuable!


----------

